# Alexander concentrates



## alley rat (Jan 11, 2007)

I'm fairly new to winemaking, and have had what I would call better
than expected results with Alexanders concentrates. I also notice,
however, sun-cal and Alexander type deals are kinda poo-pooed and
looked down upon or at least thats the impression I'm getting. Now, so
far, I've made a beaujolais and a chablis, both full bodied, using the
three can approach. Letting them age a year? Not an option at
this point. Am I drinking and enjoying them straight out of the
secondary? Yes I am. Now, cooking is my real hobby, so, obviously, I
know what tastes good and what does not. I am my own worst critic, and
would be the first to admit it if my wine sucked. Basically Iguess I'd
like to know why these "scratch-can" deals, as I call them, are so
easily dismissed. Can't seem to keep up with the demand for red around
here, so I started five gallons each of merlot and zinfandel yesterday.
Am considering introducing some oak into the merlot. Anyone with any
input or feedback, talk to me. I'll be going by the name Alley-rat.
Glad I stumbled onto this forum, after reading Everything, I feel like
I know you all already.


----------



## grapeman (Jan 11, 2007)

Welcome AlleyRat


I like you am impressed withe the Alexander's juice. I haven't made a bad batch with it yet. Indeed it is just juice, but then what do you get when you press a grape? You won't be disappointed with either the Zinfandel or the Merlot. They are both excellent. I oaked the Merlot rather heavily, the Zinfandel somewhat. The zin takes longer to age. I also LOVE the Ruby Cabernet. I add a little of the Zinfandel Blush as a sweetener- about a quart of concentrate. I add stabilizer, but some still referment and make a sparkling wine. EXCELLENT. I also did the Chablish. It's pretty darn good also. The Zinfandel blush comes out almost identical to the WE White Zinfandel and is a lot cheaper. The Johannesburg Reisling is also very good, especially lightly oaked. Oh yeah, also the Liebraumilch is also a good one. The only problem is availability. A lot of places have stopped carrying them saying they are too expensive, but at $16-22.oo per can I don't know how that is. Even at 3 cans per 6 gallon batch the most expensive is $66.00. Most kinds come out very well even using two cans per batch. I personally like the challenge of using my own ingredients, determining the proper SG for finished product and what kind of yeast and oak to use. 


It's about time for me to start a few more of these. Some of them are getting a little low. Thanks for bringing it up!


----------



## Wade E (Jan 11, 2007)

I dont give anything the cold shoulder. I have not tried these yet only
because I haqvent seen them around where I get my supplies. I rarely
use the internet for buying things because 1) I dont trust it to much,
2) I am very impulsive, I think of it, I go get then, 3) Shipping from
most places to Ct. is usuall fairly expensive. My brother-in-law just
received a can from his wqife for Christmas. It was the Cab. Sauv. He
will probably be starting it in a week or two as we are working on his
house lately.


----------



## alley rat (Jan 11, 2007)

Hey, Appleman, glad to know I'm not the only orphan child without an
rjs box in my burn barrel. Heck, I think measuring out my own nutrient
and tannin and such on a teaspoon is part of the fun. To answer wades
question, these wine grade concentrates are available on several
sites, I'm kinda surprised as kool of a site as this is, uncle george
doesn't have them available.


----------



## geocorn (Jan 11, 2007)

The reason for the scarcity has to do with the owner of Alexander's. They decided to remove the distributor discount and, as a result, both LD Carlson and Crosby &amp; Baker dropped the lines. Like us retailers, they are in the business to make money. Without the discount, the prices to the stores would be prohibitive, so they dropped them.


Retailers can still order them direct, but unless you buy in volume, the shipping cost will kill the profit. Consequently, the retailers have dropped them as well.


As an aside, they are not a high volume item anyway. When I did stock them, I sold 1 can of Alexander's for every 100 wine kits. Add to that the fact that the margin dollars are less, it did not and still does not make a lot of financial sense to stock them.


For the home wine maker that is making 5 or 6 gallons of wine, the cost of the Alexander's can be more than the cost of a wine kit and the wine kit has more juice and will make a better wine.


The big advantage I have found in Alexander's is small batches and as body builders for fruit wines.


At least now you know why they have dissappeared.


----------



## rshosted (Jan 11, 2007)

A local brew shop was going out of business and I picked up about 15 cans of alexander for less than half. Too bad for him, but good for me. I still have three left. I have used the rest to add body to my fruit wines. (did george just say that?



)


----------



## sangwitch (Jan 12, 2007)

I've never tried them, but I have few meads in my "to-do" list that call for a couple cans. Sounds like I'm going to need an alternative if they're so expensive to ship and neither George nor my local carry them.


----------



## summersolstice (Jan 12, 2007)

As I've stated in the past, I too have been happy with Alexander's. I've used them with honey for pyments and also with added fruit as well as with kitgrape packs that have already beenfermented . I currently have a Alexander's Chenin Blanc made with an addedSymphony concentrate bulk aging in the basement. Although I've never made a single varietal batch, I can say I've been very happy with Alexander's and will buy them again in the future.


----------

